# Affiancarvi o unirsi



## heertzy

Ciao a tutti.
Per favore ditemi come sarebbe giusto: (si tratta delle nozze per esattezza, di quelli che fanno i vestiti da nozze,e piu che altro uno messaggio publicitario)
"Una squadra entusiasta dei professionisti ,pronta ad affiancarvi in questo momento importante della vita......",o "pronta a unirsi a voi in questo momento ...."



Grazie


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Direi Affiancarvi, anche se sono entrambi corretti  (Una squadra entusiasta DI professionisti  )

Simona


----------



## heertzy

IkHouVanPulcino said:
			
		

> Direi Affiancarvi, anche se sono entrambi corretti  (Una squadra entusiasta DI professionisti  )
> 
> Simona


Grazie mille anche per "Di professionisti" 

Poi dirmi anche come e giusto; il atelier,o l'atelier per "the fashion house"?


----------



## Asso

heertzy said:
			
		

> Grazie mille anche per "Di professionisti"
> 
> Poi dirmi anche come e giusto; il atelier,o l'atelier per "the fashion house"?


 
si dice l`atelier

ciao

Asso


----------



## heertzy

grazie a tutti


----------



## claudine2006

heertzy said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti.
> Per favore, ditemi qual è la frase corretta (si tratta delle nozze per esattezza, di quelli che fanno i vestiti di nozze, è più che altro un messaggio publicitario):
> "Una squadra entusiasta di professionisti, pronta ad affiancarvi in questo importante momento della vostra vita......", o "pronta a unirsi a voi in questo momento ...."
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie


 
"Un'entusiasta squadra di professionisti, pronta ad affiancarvi in questo importante momento della vostra vita......"
Ti propongo qualche piccolo cambio.


----------



## heertzy

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> "Un'entusiasta squadra di professionisti, pronta ad affiancarvi in questo importante momento della vostra vita......"
> Ti propongo qualche piccolo cambio.



Si grazie ,sei troppo gentile,l'italiano non e mica facile


----------



## claudine2006

heertzy said:
			
		

> Sì grazie, sei troppo gentile, l'italiano non è mica facile


 
Di niente. Fai attenzione agli accenti e vedrai che migliorerai rapidamente!


----------



## heertzy

PERO *CLAUDINE*,PERCHE "VESTITI DI NOZZE " E NO "VESTITI DA NOZZE" COME HO VISTO SUGLI SITI ITALIANI?CHI SBAGLIA?


Grazie


----------



## claudine2006

heertzy said:
			
		

> PERO *CLAUDINE*,PERCHE "VESTITI DI NOZZE " E NO "VESTITI DA NOZZE" COME HO VISTO SUGLI SITI ITALIANI?CHI SBAGLIA?
> 
> 
> Grazie


 
Io ho sempre detto e sentito "vestiti di nozze". Però posso sbagliarmi. Aspetta qualche altro parere.


----------



## heertzy

OK ,grazie di tutto


----------



## SkedO

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Io ho sempre detto e sentito "vestiti di nozze". Però posso sbagliarmi. Aspetta qualche altro parere.



Se non erro è una contrazione di *vestiti/o delle nozze*: plurale, diventa quindi *di*. 

Si dice correttamente *vestito della sposa *che si contrae in *vestito da sposa*, singolare.

my take ovviamente


----------



## lidia1201

Secondo me, sono corrette tutte e due le frasi, ma vestiti da nozze mi pare più adeguata.
- Vestiti da nozze -per indicare l'uso, come:_ le scarpe da tennis, il costume da bagno, i guanti da sci...ecc_

(Io dirrei ABITI DA SPOSI ma, io non sono italiana e quindi, non ne sono sicura).

Claudine, non hai corretto l'aggettivo: pubblicitario (con due "b")


----------



## claudine2006

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> Secondo me, sono corrette tutte e due le frasi, ma vestiti da nozze mi pare più adeguata.
> - Vestiti da nozze -per indicare l'uso, come:_ le scarpe da tennis, il costume da bagno, i guanti da sci...ecc_
> 
> (Io direi ABITI DA SPOSI ma, io non sono italiana e quindi, non ne sono sicura).
> Claudine, non hai corretto l'aggettivo: pubblicitario (con due "b")


 
Mi era proprio sfuggito!
Secondo me si dice "abito/vestito da sposa", "vestiti di nozze".


----------



## lidia1201

heertzy said:
			
		

> COME HO VISTO SUGLI SITI ITALIANI?



Si dice SUI siti, perché sono _i siti_; no _gli siti_.


----------



## heertzy

Grazie a tutti,e la spiegazione di Sked0 e piu che convincente.Anche Idia ha ragione,con l'indicare del uso.....
Grazie a tutti di nuovo.


----------



## heertzy

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> Si dice SUI siti, perché sono _i siti_; no _gli siti_.


Grazie,sempre sbaglio  questi gli e lo.Lo squalo,gli squali???L'orso e ....?

E pensa un po che altri riescono pure scrivere dei romanzi in italiano!


----------



## claudine2006

heertzy said:
			
		

> Grazie,sempre sbaglio questi gli e lo.Lo squalo,gli squali???L'orso e ....?
> 
> E pensa un po' che altri riescono pure a scrivere dei romanzi in italiano!


 
Lo squalo - gli squali
L'orso (lo orso) - gli orsi

Le parole che al singolare hanno come articolo LO, al plurale hanno come articolo GLI.


**********
Le parole maschili che cominciano per SP- SC- SG- ST- SM- SN- Z- Y- sono precedute dall'articolo LO (non so se ne ho tralasciata qualcuna!).

Lo spinotto - gli spinotti
Lo scoglio - gli scogli
Lo sguattero - gli sguatteri
Lo stivale - gli stivali 
Lo smemorato - gli smemorati
Lo snaturato - gli snaturati
Lo zoccolo - gli zoccoli
Lo yogurt - gli yogurt


----------



## heertzy

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Lo squalo - gli squali
> L'orso (lo orso) - gli orsi
> 
> Le parole che al singolare hanno come articolo LO, al plurale hanno come articolo GLI.
> 
> 
> **********
> Le parole che cominciano per SP- SC- ST- Z- Y- sono precedute dall'articolo LO.



Ed orso? Non rispetta questa regola!


----------



## claudine2006

heertzy said:
			
		

> Ed orso? Non rispetta questa regola!


Sapevo che mi stavo dimenticando qualcosa!!!
Le parole che cominciano per VOCALE!!!

L'orso - Gli orsi
L'anno - Gli anni
L'epitaffio - Gli epitaffi
L'Unno - Gli Unni


----------



## heertzy

Finalmente ho capito come stanno le cose con sto articolo lo,gli!Devo notare subito,se no mi dimentico.
Grazie ancora di tutto!


----------



## lidia1201

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> **********
> Le parole maschili che cominciano per SP- SC- SG- ST- SM- SN- Z- Y- sono precedute dall'articolo LO (non so se ne ho tralasciata qualcuna!).



Forma maschile:
I nomi che cominciano per: S + consonante (qualsiasi), Z, CT, FT, GN, PS, PT, PN, X, Y, I+vocale, sono preceduti dall'articolo LO (singolare) e GLI (plurale). 
I nomi che cominciano con una vocale, sono preceduti dall'articolo L' (cioè LO che si trasforma nel L') al singolare, e GLI al plurare. 
(Quindi, l'orso -  gli orsi)


----------



## claudine2006

heertzy said:
			
		

> Finalmente ho capito come stanno le cose con gli articoli lo,gli! Devo annotarlo subito,altrimenti me ne dimentico.
> Grazie ancora di tutto!


----------



## heertzy

Hai ragione,*l'articolo*,sempre comincia con un vocale ! Capisco difficile e me ne dimentico subito!!!


----------

